# CCA KATY - hosting Capt John Havens



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

CCA Katy
hosting Capt John Havens
August 20, 2014
Red River BBQ
7pm

The Katy Chapter is hosting Capt John Havens for our August Speaker Series meeting. Captain John Havens has spent his entire life learning to become a complete angler, his true passion is the pursuit of Big trout on artificial lures. The Captain specializes in his home waters of Galveston bay, as well as Sabine lake and East Matagorda bay, offering trips to all three locales. If you are in search of the Trout of a life time, or just a day on the water learning to become a more proficient angler, Captain John is ready to fulfill your wishes. The captain also offers family trips as well, well behaved kids are welcome.
If you want to learn how one of the Gulf Coast's best plans his trips and what he does to be a top angler, this is the meeting to attend! John is going to discuss current conditions, strategy, and how he prepares for a day in new waters.
As always, Red River will have dollar beers, on the patio, and the Katy Chapter will raffle a half day trip with John. This month the raffle is going to be EXTRA special as we have some significant items held over from the banquet. You'll want to bring a few extra bucks that usual so you can BUY MORE TICKETS.

We'll see ya on the 20th at Red River!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I just learned we have a rifle to raffle off at this meeting.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

do you have to be a member to attend -win ??


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't waitâ€¦!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

ccketchum said:


> do you have to be a member to attend -win ??


 You do not!
(but we'd like you to join)


----------



## pearsona (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for having me out. It was nice to meet the group(and to win the rifle on my first time out)! 

I look forward to more meetings and becoming more involved in the Katy CCA!

Thanks again!

-Alex


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Glad you came Alex!

Congrats on being a big winner.

This was one of our best speakers and meeting!


----------

